# Ccr 2000



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

I recently bought a CCR 2000. It is not new, and has issues (like some rust, and needs new scraper and paddles), but I have to say I am impressed by this machine.
Last night and today we got about a foot and a half of heavy wet snow, and this little machine cleared it all. I even did it quicker than my neighbor with a struggling 2-stage.
It starts on the first pull (if I remember to not hold the lever down...lol) and runs strong. I think I am gonna keep this for a while.

Oh and some pics!


----------



## PolarNorth (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice *ludespeedny,* I'm happy that your CCR 2000 is performing so nicely, and I agree it's a "keeper". I just checked with my Ariens is sitting in the garage, and he's jealous!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

nice !! i do a have question about your paddles......are they worn down to the " time to replace" holes ? i bought a used ccr 6053 this summer, and the paddles are wore to the holes, just dont want to spend the $100 on new paddles this season if the existing set will kinda do the job.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Honestly, not sure. I know it doesn't throw very far, and haven't measured. The guy I got it from never replaced them, and I don't think these had holes, and didn't see any holes.
Here is a vid if you want to see how far it throws: https://goo.gl/photos/yYDhrQeAxvDaU4cR6


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the vid doesnt seem to work on my end, but from the pics, it does look like your machine is doing ok moving that wet heavy stuff !! cant wait to try my ss as ive never used one.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Maybe this will work: https://picasaweb.google.com/102366...&authkey=Gv1sRgCPz1upyG-8jddg&feat=directlink


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like you were blowing some wet heavy snow, the heavier the snow the less distance your machine will throw it


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah, was a very wet/heavy snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ludespeedny said:


> Yeah, was a very wet/heavy snow.


my 2450, 3000, and 3650 perform the same as your 2000 in wet heavy snow. genuine toro paddles have a small hole in them as a wear indicator, lets you know when they need replacing. look at the tip of the paddle and go up from there. some replacement paddles don't have the wear indicator


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Ok, I'll check it out and see what I can find.
Out of all your, what is your favorite model? I was originally looking for the 2000 and 3000, but didn't think I would find one in my price range till this popped up.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I've had my 2450 the longest and like it best mainly because I like the loop handle better than the ergo handle on the 3650. my 3000 sits on a 2450 frame, it doesn't seem to have the same hp as the 2450 but it doesn't lack power. right now I'm looking for a non running 2000 or 3000 to put my 3000 motor on then I can put my sisters 3650 motor on the 2450 frame. she picked up an ugly 3650 last winter for $100 but it works


----------

